# Oh Painted Ponies...



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

What do you call this one? I've no idea about her parents, she was a freebie... The only thing I know about her color that she looks like she's a _______ buckskin of some sort aaaand that she _almost_ has a Medicine Hat.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I call this one beautiful. I am still figuring out all the technicalities of the Paints. I would guess tobiano splash. Because the tobiano doesn't carry the gene for blue eyes, and it doesn't generally cause a blaze. Those are caused by frame or splash- I think. Like I said, I am still figuring out the technicalities. There are plenty of people on the forum that have way more knowledge about this! Pretty girl though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tobiano for sure. I think frame as well because of the top heavy-ness of the blaze. Sabino too because of the lower lip white, and the way the blaze is trying to avoid the eyes.


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

A tovero of some kind lol 
I would say I agree with SarahAnn, but I'm not even sure what my buckskin is other than tobiano & either Frame or Splash lol
For my girl I am going on the fact her head looks like coloured patches on a white head rather than a white marking on a coloured head to mean she is Frame rather than Splash (which is usually just a lop sided, bottom heavy blaze for 'loud' facial markings)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Chiilaa. Definitely tobiano with frame because of the wonky face markings. I'm bad with sabino, so I'll just take her word for it.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Definitely Tobiano, I'm assuming Splash (big blaze that continues under her chin, blue eyes), possibly Sabino (white avoids eyes), probably Frame as well


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just out of curiousity... Sorry to steal the spot light of the OP real quick. Why does the top-heavyness of the blaze say frame? I'm also learning everything with paints and different colors, so that peaked my interest.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Face markings can be made by three different patterns - frame, sabino and splash. Tobiano does not put white on a horses face.

Frame tends to make top-heavy facial markings. It wants to spread out and make a bald face, much like it is on this horse. It will avoid the ears if possible though. Again, this is just demonstrating the whole 'frame' nature that it was named after - it wants to leave white on the nose and the ears, thus making the face white framed with colour.

Splash tends to be bottom heavy. It often gives blazes an 'apron' appearance, where they noticeably flare toward the nose. Splash also tends to 'slip' and make face white uneven on the face - more to the left or right, not centered. Again, splash will try to avoid the ears, but will try to cover the eyes if it can.

Sabino tends to be the 'messy' white. It likes to give the horse a chin or lower lip spot at least. Its edges tend to be less neatly defined, and often seem to roan or bleed out to the colour parts. Sabino seems to also like to keep white off the eyes, and like the other two, will also try to avoid the ears.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Take Abby's blaze for example. She is by a solid palomino out of a buckskin overo. Though I have yet to test her for frame (and there is no test for splash currently), her blaze is fairly convincing that she is carries frame (along with a tiny spot on her side).

See how wide it is at the top, then tapers before spreading over her nose.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well while we're learning on buckskins, what would you say about my Sandie? 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

OP your horse is beautiful by the way!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She is a buckskin Tovero. Tobiano & Frame I suspect also sabino overo in there too.Test her for OLWS if you have any plans to breed.She is pretty girl BTW


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm positive she's registered, but I don't have papers.... We're more of a solid color crowd. We're probably gonna fine tune her and sell her when I leave for college.


----------

